

Show HN: A tool for making live-moddable games in Clojure - gw
https://nightmod.net/

======
muhuk
See also:

[https://github.com/oakes/play-clj](https://github.com/oakes/play-clj)

[https://github.com/oakes/Nightcode](https://github.com/oakes/Nightcode)

